# Yemen Chameleon



## 555_666 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi:welcome1:
i recently purchased a 5 month old yemen chameleon i held him for the first time today and he was quite agressive at me (hissing). Has anyone got any tips on handling yemen chameleon's 
thanks 555_666


----------

